# Problema con X...

## stefanonafets

Allora, dopo aver configurato correttamente il mouse, X parte...

Il problema??

NON SENTE NE' IL MOUSE NE' LA TASTIERA!!!!

Mi spiego meglio...

Da console do gdm, parte il logger di gnome, io digito root ma il cursore nn scrive...

Se provo a cambiare console nn la cambia, se provo ad abilitare il num-lok nn si abilita, praticamente è come se la tastiera fosse staccata...

Il cursore del mouse nn si muove...

Lo stesso se invece di gnome faccio uno startx...

L'unico modo che ho per uscire da questa situazione è un hard-reboot...

Help plz...

----------

## bsolar

Puoi postare il tuo XF86Config?

----------

## stefanonafets

```
Section "Module"

   Load   "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option     "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/rgb"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Spendo/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard1"

   Driver       "Keyboard"

   Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option "XkbLanguige" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

   Driver       "Mouse"

   Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "philips"

   HorizSync   31.5

   VertRefresh   50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Standard VGA"

   VendorName   "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

   Driver   "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "G400"

   Driver       "mga"

   VideoRam   32768

EndSection

Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen1"

   Device      "G400"

   Monitor     "philips"

   DefaultDepth 16

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes   "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes   "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes   "640x480" "800x600" "1024x768" "1280x1024"

      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Simple Layout"

   Screen   "Screen 1"

   InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePionter"

   InputDevice   "KeyBoard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

He... Nn Capisco...

----------

## cerri

Non sono sicuro che xfree faccia diff tra maiuscole e minuscole. CMQ posta il file /var/log/XFree.0.log.

----------

## stefanonafets

L'ho trascritto da linux a win, xcui qualche maiuscola posso averla sbagliata, mi sa che nn è quello il problema...

----------

## bsolar

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> L'ho trascritto da linux a win, xcui qualche maiuscola posso averla sbagliata, mi sa che nn è quello il problema...

 

Cosa vuoi dire con "trascritto da linux a win"??  :Shocked: 

Mi stai facendo paura...

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Penso voglia dire che ha scritto il log sulla partizione win... penso   :Shocked: 

----------

## stefanonafets

No, vuol dire che ho acceso il portatile (con win, almeno per ora) e mi sono messo affianco la linuxbox, quindi ho trascritto il file (togliendo tutti i commenti) a manina...

Era l'unico modo...

----------

## bsolar

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> No, vuol dire che ho acceso il portatile (con win, almeno per ora) e mi sono messo affianco la linuxbox, quindi ho trascritto il file (togliendo tutti i commenti) a manina...
> 
> Era l'unico modo...

 

OMG!  :Shocked: 

È per questo che hai schivato la richiesta di cerri di postare il log di Xfree?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked:  MAMMA MIA CHE GENTE  :Shocked: 

Vabbe', come si fa ad avere il log???  :Smile: 

----------

## bsolar

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  MAMMA MIA CHE GENTE 
> 
> Vabbe', come si fa ad avere il log??? 

 

Non hai sentito la procedura? Si aspetta...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Cicc, il copia e incolla nn mi va ancora sotto la mia linuxbox, nè ho voglia di usare lynx... In più se il problema è di X, evidentemente nn posso usare un altro web browser, se avete consigli sono ben accetti, ma nn mi piacciono i commentini del tipo

 *Quote:*   

> MAMMA MIA CHE GENTE

 

...

Questo mi lascia piuttosto perplesso...

----------

## stefanonafets

Eccoti il log, effettivamente un modo più veloce c'èra, nn ci avevo pensato...   :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System
> 
> (protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)
> ...

 

----------

## cerri

Boh. Sembra tutto corretto. L'unica cosa che proverei e' di rimuovere Driver "xfree86" da keboard, ma non mi viene in mente altro.

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Sicuro non sia colpa del WM e non di X? Pare corretto!

----------

## stefanonafets

Se WM sta per WindowManager, ne sono abbastanza sicuro, perchè se do startx mi parte un'orrida interfaccia grafica che nn ha niente a che fare con gnome, e mi da gli stessi problemi...

Cmq, un modo per accertarmene??

----------

## cerri

si,

fai X &>logfile.

Guarda se hai mouse e tastiera (esci con ctrl+backspace, se puoi) e controlla il tuo file di log.

Questo serve per controllare l'impostazione base di X.

----------

## l0rdt

E' strano che non funzioni il mouse, nonostante non sia passato nel tuo XF86Config qualcosa tipo

```
AllowMouseOpenFail
```

Non è che l'X freeza per qualche altro motivo?

Hai provato a sostituire 

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section   "Screen"
> 
> ...

 

con

```
Section   "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen1"

   Device      "Standard VGA"

   Monitor     "philips"

   DefaultDepth 8
```

(nota che una "Standard VGA" nel tuo XF86Config è già configurata)

e vedere se più o meno risolve qualcosa?

----------

## stefanonafets

```
fai X &>logfile
```

Oki, gli stessi identici problemi...

Siccome la linuxbox fa da router, riavvio dopo per provare a cambiare le impostazioni in XF86Config (visto che al momento sto utilizzando internet) come mi consigliava I0rdt...

Vi faccio sapere presto!!

----------

## enx89

Con che programma hai configurato X? xf86config? Se è così prova a usare xf86cfg che fa un probe automatico dell' hw e vedi se funziona o si impianta. se funziona alva la condifurazione così com'è  e fai partire X.

Buona fortuna  :Very Happy: 

----------

